# Getting my Whizzer Back



## JRE (Jan 5, 2021)

Bought this 2008 Whizzer brand new from Dave Green in Vancouver washington and had him hope the motor up. Rode it for about a year and had to sell it to pay some bills. Luckily I sold it to my good friend Brian st Peter who has kept it all these years and kept it in nice condition. Only thing he did was paint the wheels and add the white walls. I plan on changing every thing back to black and detail everything. Can't wait to start going on some rides.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 12, 2021)

I thought it was Bill Green in Vancouver. 
He does some really great work. Does your auto clutch have the 70mm primary pulley?  Most came with the 90mm, I know many came with the 70mm that model year.
I believe the 2008's were also put together here in the State (Texas) 

Ray


----------



## JRE (Jan 13, 2021)

Yea bill Green. My bad lol. Not sure what size the pully is. Been slowly cleaning it up and tightening up everything and repainting a bunch of parts that are scratched up.


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2021)

Covers are back on next up figure out what the head light and tach aren't wirking


----------



## mason_man (Jan 16, 2021)

JRE said:


> Covers are back on next up figure out what the head light and tach aren't wirking
> 
> View attachment 1339731



Make sure your ground wire is connected at the battery box cover bolt and at the tail light. Colors are black and green. 
Check your fuse, it's under the gas tank. 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jan 16, 2021)

Kelley blue book 

Ray


----------



## JRE (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks for the info


----------



## JRE (Jan 16, 2021)

Figured out the head light. Need to find a new bulb for it.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 17, 2021)

__





						Lights Archives - Whizzer Cruzzer Parts
					

Lights that will fit Whizzers and Cruzzer motorbikes




					www.whizzercruzzerparts.com
				




Whizzer Paul has it. Give him a call. 


Ray


----------

